# bo-bo's?



## Buck_ Hunter (Feb 14, 2012)

Are the bo bos in?


----------



## OTTE*DA*WORM (Feb 12, 2011)

I was just talking to a buddy of mine yesterday about them. Its been a couple years since we have fished for them, but I have a score to settle with them. Last year I didnt get out too much and when I did, they werent around. But the year before that, they were all over. I think one day we spent almost 4 hours chasing them. But my last hook up spooled me. He must of ran 225 yds of line off in what seemed like seconds. It was awesome! Im hoping to go chase them around again this year. I think they should start popping up as long as this cool weather stays around. O*D*W


----------



## bassassassin (May 30, 2009)

Yes. Some mornings they are very thick. They are a blast on light tackle! :thumbsup:


----------



## J0nesi (Jun 22, 2011)

ok what are bo-bo's??


----------



## OTTE*DA*WORM (Feb 12, 2011)

J0nesi said:


> ok what are bo-bo's??


 
The Bonitas!!! Fast little boogers. And a blast to catch on light tackle, as said by bassassassin. Just follow the birds within a half a mile of the beach. O*D*W


----------



## beeritself (Nov 25, 2010)

what do you throw at them? i've never targeted bo-bo's


----------



## LUNDY (Aug 23, 2012)

i like to throw bucktail jigs at them, or spoons just throw into them and start reeling fast!


----------



## OTTE*DA*WORM (Feb 12, 2011)

They will pretty much hit anything you can reel past them, and as fast as you can. I like the spoons and gotchas.


----------



## LUNDY (Aug 23, 2012)

OTTE*DA*WORM said:


> They will pretty much hit anything you can reel past them, and as fast as you can. I like the spoons and gotchas.


+1 idk how i could forget old faithful the GOTCHA!


----------



## flounder1156 (Jul 9, 2009)

they have been crushing the bonito at the gulf pier.......on white jigs.
Look for Snakeman 14 on here( PFF) or private message him..... he sells the white hex head jigs... outfishes any other jig with the side to side dart action.


----------



## J0nesi (Jun 22, 2011)

OTTE*DA*WORM said:


> The Bonitas!!! Fast little boogers. And a blast to catch on light tackle, as said by bassassassin. Just follow the birds within a half a mile of the beach. O*D*W


 
ok thats what i was thinking thanks


----------



## Buck_ Hunter (Feb 14, 2012)

thanks guys i plan to head out there one day this week


----------



## beeritself (Nov 25, 2010)

wire leader? fluoro?


----------



## bassassassin (May 30, 2009)

Hexhead on a 10-20 pound fluorocarbon leader


----------



## OTTE*DA*WORM (Feb 12, 2011)

bassassassin said:


> Hexhead on a 10-20 pound fluorocarbon leader


 
+1. Works great or something close.


----------



## knot @ Work (Apr 18, 2012)

Fun to catch :thumbup:

taste like crap :no:

Good for chum :yes:


----------



## SaltJunkie0226 (Jun 26, 2011)

*Jigs*



flounder1156 said:


> they have been crushing the bonito at the gulf pier.......on white jigs.
> Look for Snakeman 14 on here( PFF) or private message him..... he sells the white hex head jigs... outfishes any other jig with the side to side dart action.


 
I been trying to find this guy. Can you like post a link or somthing to his page? I need some jigs. How Much??


----------



## beeritself (Nov 25, 2010)

knot @ Work said:


> Fun to catch :thumbup:
> 
> taste like crap :no:
> 
> Good for chum :yes:


I hear this a lot that bonitas taste like crap, then there's inevitably someone that comments that trigger used to be a junk fish too. If I get out there and get one I might try to cook it up and see for myself, but I'll most likely use it for shark bait.


----------



## snakeman14 (Apr 17, 2008)

SaltJunkie0226 said:


> I been trying to find this guy. Can you like post a link or somthing to his page? I need some jigs. How Much??


Saltjunkie0226....the hex head jigs( white) are $1.25 each ....3/4 oz. weight.
Private msg on here...i will respond.....look at the fishing tackle for sale thread....I have a post ...Bonito Jigs for sale....pictures of what they look like...thanks


----------



## Aquahollic (Sep 24, 2009)

beeritself said:


> I hear this a lot that bonitas taste like crap, then there's inevitably someone that comments that trigger used to be a junk fish too. If I get out there and get one I might try to cook it up and see for myself, but I'll most likely use it for shark bait.


I kept 2 a few months ago. I bled them immediately and filet'd ALL of the blood line out. I grilled them up and made tuna fish sandwiches out of them. I thought is was ok at best but my 15 year old daughter and 9 year old son loved it.

To give you a frame of reference, I don't like Kingfish either.


John


----------



## knot @ Work (Apr 18, 2012)

Bonita's I tried soaking in buttermilk then grilling, did not like it at all.

As to Kings fresh smoked or grill with lemon juice...


----------



## Buck_ Hunter (Feb 14, 2012)

i dont plan on eatin them i just like catchin them


----------

